# Styluz M537



## jacobslagill (Oct 20, 2013)

I love the way that the Styluz M537 looks and I have been searching everywhere for them with no luck.
Is there anyone that has a drop on where to find them? Maybe someone who already has them?

Thanks!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurf will be along soon .. did you try google ?


----------



## jacobslagill (Oct 20, 2013)

Ive tried google. Seems like every website that comes up doesnt actually have them. You click through the link and the they dont actually carry the wheel. Nothing on ebay or amazon. A couple of websites that have them in a different bot pattern, but nothing in a black 5x105.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Auto Truck Accessories & Car Performance Parts

Try looking here !


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

jacobslagill said:


> I love the way that the Styluz M537 looks and I have been searching everywhere for them with no luck.
> Is there anyone that has a drop on where to find them? Maybe someone who already has them?
> 
> Thanks!


There are a couple of people on here with them, some have them set up with them being lowered too. Looks pretty sick. 

Check JosephRyba 's garage out for some pics


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Are they not on CarID or Tirerack?


----------



## jacobslagill (Oct 20, 2013)

Brian you are the man! Got those bad boys ordered right on the spot!

Just for the record, they were not on tire rack or car id.

Thanks guys, pictures to follow soon!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your welcome . Just been around a little longer and I am glad to help out .

How is the Surf ?
And Get some pics with a couple of Smurfettes in Bikini's !


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> And Get some pics with a couple of Smurfettes in Bikini's !


Here ya go Brian


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

How much did the shipping cost you?

Although Brian found you these rims off a web-site, the vendor Styluz is located in Los Angeles, and has a couple shops in the SoCal area that stock the m537s for our car, and are $550 picked up in person (Maybe $600 after state tax).


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

jacobslagill said:


> I love the way that the Styluz M537 looks and I have been searching everywhere for them with no luck.
> Is there anyone that has a drop on where to find them? Maybe someone who already has them?
> 
> Thanks!


I am looking for these aswell, with no luck but i messaged wheelwarehouse and they said they are updating their site and stock and will have them in under 60 days, hope this helped.


----------



## jacobslagill (Oct 20, 2013)

Well after getting the wheels ordered yesterday ($95 worth of shipping) they canceled my order this morning due to the wheels being on backorder for 6+ weeks. Didn't even send me an email I just happened to check order status then emailed for more details to which they replied quickly. 
I am just about an hour or so south of LA (temecula area) so I'll try to run out to a shop sometime this week. 

Smurf do you the names of any of those shops by any chance?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jacobslagill said:


> Well after getting the wheels ordered yesterday ($95 worth of shipping) they canceled my order this morning due to the wheels being on backorder for 6+ weeks. Didn't even send me an email I just happened to check order status then emailed for more details to which they replied quickly.
> I am just about an hour or so south of LA (temecula area) so I'll try to run out to a shop sometime this week.
> 
> Smurf do you the names of any of those shops by any chance?


Google Styluz wheels, there's a phone number on their website.

Its as simple as that.


----------

